# Anyone Remember the Wogglebug?



## WogglebugLove Productions (Nov 16, 2015)

Does anyone on here remember the character of Mr. Wogglebug from The Marvelous Land of Oz by L. Frank Baum? I'll explain why I'm asking if I get any replies.


----------



## CupofJoe (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm afraid I do not. But there again I have only see the film of "The Wizard of OZ" so my knowledge in, on and of the subject is somewhat limited.


----------



## evolution_rex (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes, The Wizard of Oz and The Land of Oz are the only two Oz books I read.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 17, 2015)

I got the full 14 free for kindle. I read as far as the underground vegetable people, and kind of gave up at that point.


----------



## ThinkerX (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmm...ages ago, I read a Lovecraftian short story set in Oz, featuring a 'Professor Wogglebug.'  Except he was really a manifestation of something evil.


----------



## WogglebugLove Productions (Nov 20, 2015)

*CupOfJoe*, it is understandable that you never knew anything about Oz beyond MGM's "Wizard of Oz." It's not uncommon these days.

*evolution_rex*, it may just as well you've only read the first two books in the Oz Series, and *Butterfly*, it may have been just as well you gave up on the series during the fourth book as I'm sure that is the one the underground vegetable people were in.

And, *ThinkerX*, while I am not familiar with any "Lovecraftian short story set in Oz" I'd like to at least inform you and the others that the Wogglebug character in Baum's works was never any manifestation of evil in any way. Especially not when he first came in. When he first came in during the second book in the series he was known as Mr. Wogglebug and was very lovable. 

He became Professor Wogglebug in the fourth book and from then he slowly faded away from his lovable, polite, and friendly true self and devolved into a loathsome and arrogant and sometimes insolent Professor type which he wasn't originally created to become. Just like Baum hadn't actually intended to do any sequels to the first book, or the second book, or the sixth book either. He really would have been much better off putting the Wogglebug in a separate non-Oz book when he first created him and kept him out of the Oz series because it's obvious he ended up old and alone there.  

I first discovered the Oz books when I was 12 years old and came to see these things about the Wogglebug. I'm not much of a fan for the Oz books, but I am a huge fan of the Wogglebug and am dedicating my career as a writer to him. I'm also a screenwriter and filmmaker of animated movies that star him and are set away from Oz like he was never there to begin with but he still has the same origins as he had in Oz except I added a little more to them and now they are even more incredible. His origins he told in his first appearance was that he was born an ordinary tiny bug and then he lived in a schoolhouse listening to the Professor Nowitall for years and then the Professor magnified him onto a screen in a Highly Magnified state and he kept the size ever since. He has these same origins in my series except that now it also states he is also a creation of Professor Nowitall in that he is a human-insect hybrid and that is why he has the ability to be so humanlike and intellectual and looks more humanlike than most insects also. And Professor Nowitall named his creations wogglebugs from the word "woggle" which is an ancient Genoman word that means wisdom and love in a collective sense and also implies it can go one way or the other (good or bad) depending on which is emphasized the most or neglected of the most.


----------

